# TiVo's installed in VM retail shops - go have a play



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Just a heads up - I've been told Virgin Media retail shops will have TiVos on active display this week I.e. You can have a demo /play with them in the shop

Ok if there's a retail store near you while the other half is shopping...

http://shop.virginmedia.com/help/store-locator.html


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Another reason to go to Leeds I suppose. Then again, I should have my own before _too_ long.


----------

